# Cat with a 27 inch waist



## zoinksta (Feb 21, 2006)

This was all over the news in China. This 9 yr old cat weighs 15kg, which is around 33lbs. Her waist measures 27 inches. She doesn't like fish, but rather prefers pork, chicken hearts and steamed buns.











On another note, here's my Hobbes lol...





His Puss-In-Boots (from Shrek 2) look on our wedding day





Me stealing a kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Incredible Hobbes





Return of the Ewok on TNT!


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 21, 2006)

woooooow very fat kitty *_* !!!!!


----------



## libra14 (Feb 21, 2006)

LOL at your Hobbes! He's the cutest and his pictures just got better as I scrolled down. LOL at the Ewok! I have Calvin tatooed on my right ankle. I couldn't afford to add Hobbes yet.


----------



## colormust (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG...i just want to sweeze him and cuttle with him

that is a big freakin caT


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ohhh the wedding kitty is adorable!!!!

And yes I've seen that cat yesterday on TV and when he started grooming the cat it looked like a balloon covered with fur!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 21, 2006)

That just makes me so sad seeing that cat so plumpy and fat.  You would think they'd put a limit to the amount of food they feed it.  It just seems like irresponsible cat owners to me, and very mean nonetheless.  I would never endanger my cats' health by overfeeding them like this.  It's absurd to me.  Anyone else angered by this?


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, and Zoinksta, your Hobbes is ADORABLE!!  The pic of him in his Hawaiian shirt is KILLER!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I heard that the owner feeds her 6 lbs. of chicken meat every day!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 21, 2006)

Hahaha....the Return of the Ewok picture is on of my DH's favorites. This is the sweater he was wearing





He looks like a little girlie when he wears his fleece jacket










i agree with aquarisu11, i don't know why the cat's owners don't control her diet. Imagine how much stress her poor little legs must have on that weight. i really feel sorry for that girl.


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2006)

Hobbes is AWESOME! I freakin love the wedding pics of him! (& you!)


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 22, 2006)

poor fat fat cat...... thats cruelty!! it's obese!!!

but i love looking at your cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's sooo handsome!!


----------



## pucci (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_That just makes me so sad seeing that cat so plumpy and fat.  You would think they'd put a limit to the amount of food they feed it.  It just seems like irresponsible cat owners to me, and very mean nonetheless.  I would never endanger my cats' health by overfeeding them like this.  It's absurd to me.  Anyone else angered by this?_

 
I agress 100% It's cruel.

But Hobbes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish wish wish I had wedding pics with my kitty, he seems so tame to wear those clothes! Did he actually attend your wedding??  8)


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_I agress 100% It's cruel.

But Hobbes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish wish wish I had wedding pics with my kitty, he seems so tame to wear those clothes! Did he actually attend your wedding??  8)_

 




No...unfortunately pets are not allowed at the church. Besides we didn't want to stress him out with all the guests who attended the wedding. We took pictures at home before we left for the church, so he was in our album as well. We GOT to include him on the special day of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why we got him the bowtie. It's a little big on him obviously, since it's doggy attire. But all his clothes are doggy clothes. They never make clothing for cats, bah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hobbes loves wearing his clothes, he doesn't mind them at all. He's been wearing them since he's a baby. Now here's an "awww...." pic for you guys, one of my favorites. We named his tiger Calvin.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 22, 2006)

that last pic is seriously the reason i want a cat


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awwww ur kitty is so adorable... how did you first get him into his clothes? Awww my Kitten loves her tiger toy too (she has a bouncy tigger), altho she likes to beat him up...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 22, 2006)

That fat cat needs to get a job to support his eating habits! Anyhoo, I'm allergic to cats so I can't have any. But, your cat is cute with all his outfits.


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 22, 2006)

Awwww, I love the wedding picture kitty.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 22, 2006)

That fat cat is just sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor old thing!  The strain on its heart must be enormous.  I had a cat that was getting too fat & we really monitored her diet and took her to the vet monthly to be weighed.  Geez.  I can't get over that.

But on the upside, Hobbes is so adorable!!!!  The only thing I can ever get my cats to wear is a Santa Hat, and they do that grudgingly lol! Hobbes seems perfectly happy in his clothes.  I'm going to send the link to your pics to my Mom, she'll love this!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

that's animal cruelty in my books.. that is NOT cute.. that poor cat is suffering with all that weight.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now hobbes is THE cutest ever!!!! how adorable!!! i can't get my kitten to even wear her collar!!!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2006)

Hobbes is adorable.  I wish we could have a cat, but we have 2 dogs and 2 parrots so cats probably wouldn't help the mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for the fat cat, my grandma had a cat that was maine coon cat and he was 30lbs .  She didn't overfeed him, he was just a big big boy.  Of course, he came up to your knee and wasn't round like the fat cat, just big.  Oh yeah, he was mean too.  And it hurt when he swatted you.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2006)

wow and i thought my kitties were fat hahaha. i love all the pictures of your cat, he's so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 especially rhe wedding one!!


----------



## Pei (Feb 23, 2006)

I LOVE U SOOOOO MUCHIE for posting all these pics!!!!

So freaking adorable and i really love FAT cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hobbes is SO beautiful! *cuddles cuddles*


----------



## melly_x (Feb 24, 2006)

Aww those pics of the fat cat upset me, poor poor thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your cat is ADORABLE!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_That fat cat is just sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor old thing!  The strain on its heart must be enormous.  I had a cat that was getting too fat & we really monitored her diet and took her to the vet monthly to be weighed.  Geez.  I can't get over that.!_

 
Nor can I...soooo sad! Gosh, and to think all week I've been worrying about whether or not to keep this hot new pair of jeans I bought with a - wait for it - 26" waist! It was a squeeze, but I'm keeping them *holds breath*.

I think zoinksta already knows that the official Australian chapter of the Hobbes fan club has me as president, he's soooo damn cute! He'll have to send me his autograph/pawprint sometime!

Go Hobbes!


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 26, 2006)

You have such an adorable cat! Very cute face and coloring, and I love the clothes/costumes. I wish my cats would let me dress them up in outfits I've made for them, but they tend to rip them right off!

I think my favorite one here is Incredible Hobbes. So cute!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 27, 2006)

*My chinese cat*

LOL Thanks you guys, Hobbes feels so loved right now...especially from his fan club prez  - *mspixieears*





DH just came back from HK today, and guess what...Hobbes has a new outfit. I LOVE IT....and i *HAD* to share pictures with you all.
Taking up the entire king bed to himself.















Sure knows how to get comfy...sitting on daddy's lap while resting his chin on the table.










Very sleepy and grouchy...





Oh and this is my new bedding i got from Target over the weekend....i'm psyched because they were like 60% off! i finally have decent bedding, woo hoo!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 27, 2006)

*Incredible Hobbes*

Oh i forgot to include this to show you guys the entire Incredible Hobbes outfit. My SIL got it from Taiwan, it's freakin' hilarious!










i think he looks good in red


----------



## pucci (Feb 28, 2006)

awww!!!


----------



## enka (Feb 28, 2006)

Hobbes is hot! What a cute kitty...
My cat would never ever wear something loger than 1,5 seconds.

I printed the fat cat lying on the floor and fixed it at our fridge. My DH tends to feed our cat way too much and I hope this pic will warn him.

And your bedding looks great. Love greens...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 28, 2006)

that cat is SO adorable!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh man I love the new outfit!  It looks so good on him!  He is the cutest thing ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I really like your new bedding, it looks really nice in your bedroom!


----------



## tricky (Mar 2, 2006)

oh my god i'm totally in love with your cat. he is sooooo adorable!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

He could be the first cat supermodel! Hobbes wears clothing so well, he really does look adorable.

Happy to be president! Woo hoo!

Kisses for Hobbes xxx.


----------



## widerlet (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Hobbes,his outfits rock and he is too cute. As mentioned before he should be a cat model,his ability to pull of outfits is great!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 3, 2006)

its amazing how he poses!!!

love him!


i wanna be vice president!


=)



and the bedding...!!! 

i loooooove!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

love his new outfit


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Mar 27, 2006)

That poor cat! Those pictures are so upsetting. Whoever let her get that big should be shot. You know it's funny, I'm more upset about the fat cat than I would be about a picture of a fat PERSON. I guess because a person basically would do it to him/her self while I'm sure that cat didn't cook herself chicken hearts and steamed buns.


On a lighter note, your cat is so adorable. I loooove that Hawaiian shirt. My kitty would probably want to murder me if I dressed her up.


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh...and here's a pic of my little love bug, Olivia


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 27, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww, that big cat is just so sad. People shouldn't let their animals get like that!

Your Hobbes is so cute!


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 28, 2006)

i love cat exploitation. fabulous fun


----------

